# New member, old haunter.



## CrzyMtnMan (Sep 8, 2010)

I picked up this link from a friends recommendation, just a link no user name or anything.

I love Halloween, plus October, for many reasons. Makes me feel like a kid again, Octobrefest, the weather, what will become my anniversary, wedding date October 16th, 2010, and friends houses with crazy moving props.

This seems like a really cool place, I love haunted houses and halloween decorations, we throw a Halloween party every year, although I have never really got into animated props, music, sounds effects and such. Mostly pumpkin carving, lots of food, lots of fire, a drink or two, and many of good friends! We live way back in the woods, so maybe 3 trick or treaters each year is all we get, however look forward to checking out stuff here, and may be inspired to build some props for the party this year.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi and welcome Crzy Mtn Man!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

Welcome CrzyMtnMan and congratulations on your wedding!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

glad to have you!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, CRZY!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Congrats on the upcoming wedding. I have an October Anniversary too.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome! And I also have an October Anniversary.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i know what you mean, i love the whole autumn season!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## creep factor (Sep 3, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

